# [Risolto] Problema chroot

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ormai non so dove sbattere la testa, vi allego i miei tentativi di accedere a gentoo da arch tramite chroot http://pastebin.com/P2b66hRe

Ho provato in vari tentativi, ho seguito la wiki di gentoo, ma all'ingresso in chroot se do env-update mi da l'errore che si vede  nel pastebin. Posso procedere ed anche usare emerge, ma se faccio una modifica ad un file che prevede etc-update, questo comando restituisce lo stesso errore. Sapete come posso fare?Last edited by zar Marco on Tue Dec 06, 2016 5:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere qua (sinceramente io sono sempre partito da livecd), soprattutto questa parte

 *gentoo wiki wrote:*   

> Once the resize has finished, boot back into the old Linux as described. Then go to The Gentoo Handbook: Preparing the Disks and follow the instructions. When chrooting, use the following command to flush the environment:
> 
> root #env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> root #/usr/sbin/env-update
> ...

 

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere qua (sinceramente io sono sempre partito da livecd), soprattutto questa parte
> 
>  *gentoo wiki wrote:*   Once the resize has finished, boot back into the old Linux as described. Then go to The Gentoo Handbook: Preparing the Disks and follow the instructions. When chrooting, use the following command to flush the environment:
> 
> root #env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> ...

 

No no non mi serve per installare, ma per gestire gentoo mentre sto lavorando con arch. Ci do un occhio ugualmente ma in installazione non ebbi problemi con chroot,  grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## sabayonino

il Wiki Gentoo indica :

mount --make-rslave ....

e non

mount --make-slave 

(questo se si accede a chroot con systemd)

Man mount

 *Quote:*   

> The shared subtree operations.
> 
>               Since Linux 2.6.15 it is possible to mark a mount and its submounts as shared, private, slave or unbindable.  A shared mount provides the ability to create mirrors of that mount such
> 
>               that mounts and unmounts within any of the mirrors propagate to the other mirror.  A slave mount receives propagation from its master, but not vice versa.  A private mount carries no
> ...

 

il percorso di bash (o qualsiasi altro comando)  è comunque rilevabile con :

```
# whereis bash

bash: /bin/bash /etc/bash /usr/share/man/man1/bash.1.bz2 /usr/share/info/bash.info.bz2

```

Qui c'è un warning se si accede al chroot da un sistema non-gentoo-based:

 *Quote:*   

>  Note
> 
> The --make-rslave operations are needed for systemd support later in the installation.
> 
> Warning
> ...

 

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> il Wiki Gentoo indica :
> 
> mount --make-rslave ....
> 
> e non
> ...

 

Ciao e grazie mille, quando fai riferimento a systemd, intendi nel sistema ospitante o in gentoo?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

> The --make-rslave operations are needed for systemd support later in the installation. 

 

Gentoo

----------

## zar Marco

ok grazie, proverò

----------

## zar Marco

Ho risolto, sbagliavo scrivendo slave invece di rslave come scritto da @sabayonino

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, scusate se riapro questa discussione.

Sto tentando di rientare in gentoo da arch con chroot. Mi connetto e tutto ma ho un problema con un repo esterno al momento del sync. Il repo in questione, se entro da gentoo non mi da alcun errore.

Questo è il codice di errore che mi da

```
(chroot) arch / # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.at.gentoo.org': [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

Do you want to sync your Portage tree with the mirror at

rsync://rsync.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/? [Yes/No] y

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.at.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(125) [Receiver=3.1.2]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.at.gentoo.org

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo-italia' into '/var/lib/repos/gentoo-italia'...

/usr/bin/git pull

fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/hexvar/gentoo-italia/': Couldn't resolve host 'github.com'

!!! git pull error in /var/lib/repos/gentoo-italia

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'... 

....

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.at.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution 

...

fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/hexvar/gentoo-italia/': Couldn't resolve host 'github.com' 
```

Ti funziona la rete? Se dai un ping github.com risolve il nome?

----------

## zar Marco

Allora dal teminale in chroot non riesco a pingare neppure google. Nel terminale diciamo normale riesco a pingare. Mi  sa che è un problema di connessione allora, ma devo capire come mai. Se provo a dare un ifconfig mi vede connesso.

Questo è l'output del ping

```
(chroot) arch / # ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

```

Con github il risultato è lo stesso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In /etc/resolv.conf cosa hai impostato?

----------

## zar Marco

quel file mi risulta vuoto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> quel file mi risulta vuoto

 

Prima di fare il chroot copialo da arch alla cartella gentoo

----------

## zar Marco

Ok fatto, nella cartella mnt risulta copiato 

```
saul on arch  mer dic 14 12:16:46

[dir.= ~] > cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by resolvconf

search Home

nameserver 192.168.1.254

```

ma una volta in chroot da lo stesso errore e se vado a verede quel file

```
(chroot) arch / # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

cat: /etc/resolv.conf: File o directory non esistente

```

E' come se non mi rendesse la modifica attiva in chroot

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora una volta in chroot prova a creare il file con dentro

```
search Home 

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

----------

## zar Marco

Effettivamente non ci avevo pensato, ma non è che poi potrebbe andare a creare un qualche problema partendo normalmente in gentoo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Effettivamente non ci avevo pensato, ma non è che poi potrebbe andare a creare un qualche problema partendo normalmente in gentoo?

 

Al massimo lo cancelli   :Very Happy:  . Non so cosa succede con networkmanager se trova gia' un resolv.conf ma secondo me lo va a sovrascrivere.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok ottimo domani provo

----------

## sabayonino

per praticità mettici dentro i DNS di google

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

o gli opendns

```
nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

```

non quelli della rete interna (sempre se non hai un sistema dedicato al DNS)

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> per praticità mettici dentro i DNS di google
> 
> ```
> nameserver 8.8.8.8
> 
> ...

 

Dubito di avere un sistema dedicato, e mi scuso per l'ignoranza, ma a cosa servono? Cioè io ho fatto l'installazione senza metterli e funziona bene

----------

## sabayonino

se hai eseguito l'installazione seguendo il manuale passo-passo , avrai anche esegiuito

```
# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
```

come indicato

 :Mr. Green: 

al massimo , post installazione possono venir gestiti dal gestore connessione. ma senza quelli , non vai da nessuna parte senza accorgimenti

----------

## zar Marco

OK, ora sono su gentoo, se vado a vedere il file /etc/resolv.conf risulta già scritto 

```
martoo on hptoo  gio dic 15 09:21:45

[dir.= ~] > cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd from enp3s0.dhcp

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain Home

nameserver 192.168.1.254

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

allora non mi spiego come mai in chroot non va....comunque aggiungo lo stesso i DNS di google secondo voi?

----------

## sabayonino

se quell'IP non fa da DNS server ....

inoltre il file è utilizzato come cache

rimpiazza il tutto con i DNS indicati

poi al riavvio di Gentoo eventualmnente si rimmetterà a posto. dipende come è configurato NetworkManager o chi per lui.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok grazie, Allor domani lo imposto con i DNS google

----------

## zar Marco

Ok grazie, ho risolto. in pratica mi copiava il file resolv.conf nel posto sbagliato

----------

